# Sticky  Suggest a new tool prefix



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

You'll notice when posting a manual, you're required to input a "Prefix". 

The prefix is the type of tool the manual is for. If you notice I have missed a specific tool, please feel free to point it out and I'll add it to the listing. You may post all tool prefix suggestions in this thread.

Thanks guys!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Under Routers:

Please add sub-sections as follows:

- rotary tools (Dremel)
- cutout tools (Rotozip)
- laminate trimmers
- Inlay or detail routers (Trend T4)
- "half" routers (<3HP)
- production routers (>=3HP)


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

allthunbs said:


> - "half" routers (<3HP)
> - production routers (>=3HP)


Or would fixed base and plunge routers work better?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Phil P said:


> Or would fixed base and plunge routers work better?


Bases are a different classification altogether. There are four and throughout all of the power ranges one can find these same bases. i.e. plunge routers can be found in 1.1hp, 2.x hp and 3 hp. Fixed base routers also come in several power ranges. The "D" handle routers seem to be between 1 and 2 hp. I've not seen a 3 hp "D" handle. The last category is the palm grip/barrel and it is used with laminate trimmers. 

So, sub-class by power range would seem more logical since it is more definitive than bases. 

Another alternative is speed of which there are three classes:

1. - fixed speed but this is used through all sizes
2. - stepped speeds is used by Porter Cable and I've not found other supporters
3. - variable speed is supported by almost all vendors on their larger routers but even Bosch Colts have variable speed.

That said, I state the above only to provoke more discussion and hopefully consensus among the members of the forum.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

With the help of Ron (allthunbs), I have added more prefixes. Huge thanks to Ron for the help and suggestions!  Anyway, below are the prefixes or "tool types" I have added:

Table Saw
Circular Saw
Scroll Saw
Jigsaw
Radial Arm Saw
Polisher
Punch & Riveter
Impact Wrench
Air Ratchet
Sand Blaster
Hammer / Chipper

There may be a few I missed and I'll be adding those shortly. As usual, please post suggestions here.

Also, I'm currently looking into how to do sub-sections and categories. Like so:

Routers:
- Type 1
- Type 2
Saws:
- Type 1
- Type 2

etc...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mark said:


> Also, I'm currently looking into how to do sub-sections and categories. Like so:


I define a router as any tool that will rotate at >24,000 rpm. Because of that definition I had to include RotoZip and Dremel.

Routers:
- Type 1 - rotary Tools (Dremel)
- Type 2 - drywall router (RotoZip)
- Type 3 - laminate trimmer
- Type 4 - inlay or detail routers (Ca. 1+/- HP)
- Type 5 - "half" or medium routers (1<3 HP)
- Type 6 - "full", "major" or "production" routers (3+ HP)

Alternatively routers can be classified by speeds
- Speed "A" - fixed
- Speed "B" - stepped (Porter Cable)
- Speed "C" - variable

Another member has suggested that classification be made by base type:

- Base "I" - palm/barrel grip
- Base "II" - fixed base
- Base "III" - plunge base
- Base "IV" - "D" handle fixed base

Saws:
- Table saws
.........- Saw 1 - light - plastic base
.........- Saw 2 - medium - steel base
.........- Saw 3 - contractor
.........- Saw 4 - cabinet
- radio alarm saw (radial arm saw)
- bandsaw
.........- Saw 6I - italian design
.........- Saw 6D - Delta design 14" 'Import" bandsaw including the Delta #28-206
.........- Saw 6C - copy of the italian designs made in the orient
- mitre saws
- 

Hopefully this will provide a basis for discussion.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

This looks great Ron, I'm looking to see if it's possible to use the <optgroup> HTML tag to organize the listing a bit cleaner.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Mark said:


> This looks great Ron, I'm looking to see if it's possible to use the <optgroup> HTML tag to organize the listing a bit cleaner.


I hope I cleaned it up a bit. Can you see the indents?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Other....?

I stuck the powered respirator under 'dust collector'... 

If the post title is specific enough, it should be easy to find.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

kp91 said:


> Other....?
> 
> I stuck the powered respirator under 'dust collector'...
> 
> If the post title is specific enough, it should be easy to find.


Good idea Doug, I'm going to add an "Other" for those out of place ones.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

*collet and reduction sleeves*

Hello!
Might not be the right place...

Many people have question about collets and reduction sleeves, I had problems to
Found this trend catalog page that's not bad about collets :
One doen't need to buy from Trend, they are expensive, but the table shows a lot.

Maybe in other tools?

Regards.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

There is no prefix for Drum Sander. Perhaps this could be added as a sub-section to Sanders?

You need to add Bandsaw as a new pre-fix or you coulld add it under Saw as a sub-section.

Jointer is not listed either from what I could find. You need to add this as well.

Great idea having a manuals section to allow people to locate manuals easily.

Thanks


----------

